# [ 2017 ] Help me pick my Waikoloa location



## mapsd (Sep 1, 2017)

We are planning to visit HGVC Waikoloa in June as part of their intro package.
Our plan is to visit in mid June, 2018 and stay in a 2 bedroom unit.
It looks like there are several buildings on site and I'm wondering which I should request?

We're not golfers, and more interested in having a newer room with close access.
What building will give us the best views.

Hoping someone can give me a specific room request to make prior to booking.

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

Which one?  Kingsland?  Kohala Suites?  Bay Club?


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 1, 2017)

> Help me pick my Waikoloa location



See this older thread
Interested in opinions on the 3 Big Island resorts (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-opinions-on-the-3-big-island-resorts.240857/


----------



## mapsd (Sep 1, 2017)

King's Land, Kohala Suites, Bay Club.
Which of these is nicer/newer/better location?


----------



## bagabonz (Sep 1, 2017)

Kingsland is newer. Bay Club units are bigger and have large lanais. Kingland has bigger nicer pools. Bay Club and Kohala are less crowded.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> Kingsland is newer. Bay Club units are bigger and have large lanais. Kingland has bigger nicer pools. Bay Club and Kohala are less crowded.


Also Kingsland and Kohala Suites also give you the right to use the pools at the Hilton Waikoloa.  Bay Club does not (although I think you can pay for a day pass).  Using the pools there is not a priority for us.  We stayed at the Hilton Waikoloa overnight some years back.  After a couple of hours at the pools my daughters wer bored.  It's also VERY crowded.

I'm not sure any of them is any better in terms of views.  You won't have an ocean view from any.  We have stayed at the Bay Club and Kohala Suites.  In terms of location and unites I prefer the Bay Club.  Bay Club units are larger and the location is "better" in that it is closer to the Hilton Waikoloa and the ocean.  Kingsland is closer to the highway, and I think the units are the smallest of the three properties.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2017)

Did they give you a choice?  If you purchased an Intro. Pkg., I'm not sure you will be able to choose the property - usually that is their decision.



> We are planning to visit HGVC Waikoloa in June as part of their intro package.


----------



## mapsd (Sep 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Did they give you a choice?  If you purchased an Intro. Pkg., I'm not sure you will be able to choose the property - usually that is their decision.


They are guaranteeing that I will get a 2 BR & all properties are eligible.
Hoping with a little flexibility, I can get the location of our choice.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2017)

The definitely Kingsland, unless you strongly prefer a smaller/quieter resort (with fewer amenities.)  None of these resorts have ocean views.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> The definitely Kingsland, unless you strongly prefer a smaller/quieter resort (with fewer amenities.)  None of these resorts have ocean views.


Just curious why you say Kingsland Denise.  Is that just because it's the newest?  Or because it has the fancy pools?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2017)

New, fancy, and more amenities for kids.  (Not sure if the OP has kids?)  

But personally, I'd probably go for Bay Club or Kohala, because we like it quieter.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> New, fancy, and more amenities for kids.  (Not sure if the OP has kids?)
> 
> But personally, I'd probably go for Bay Club or Kohala, because we like it quieter.


Of the three we've never stayed at Kingland.  And to be honest I really have no desire to.  We don't travel with young kids and the quieter, larger Bay Club units appeal to us the most.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2017)

We are actually planning  trip to the BI - in a year or so, and I am trying to make this decision now.  I'm torn between larger unit and access to [the hotel.]  Although, in reality, we will probably just want to walk through [the hotel] and gawk - we have a pool at home, so in Hawaii we are beach people.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> We are actually planning  trip to the BI - in a year or so, and I am trying to make this decision now.  I'm torn between larger unit and access to Kingsland.  Although, in reality, we will probably just want to walk through Kingsland and gawk - we have a pool at home, so in Hawaii we are beach people.


We are beach people too.  Sometimes, when the kids were little, we'd spend some time in the afternoon at the pool. And on our last trip to the Big Island when we stayed at Kohala Suites we ended up spending more time at the pool than usual.  I don't remember why.

We didn't even go over and look at Kingsland last time we were on the Big Island.  We do always go over to the Hilton Waikoloa and walk around.  Well to be honest, it's our morning walk to walk over there and get coffee.  Walking the grounds is free to everyone, it's just the access to the pools that is included only to Kingsland and Kohala Suites (and we never took advantage of the pools on our last trip).

Denise, I've forgotten, you've been to the Big Island before haven't you?  If not, just a beach tip.  We love Hapuna Beach, which is a bit north of the Waikoloa Resort area. They do charge $5 for parking now, but on Sunday there was no one there to collect money so it appeared to be free.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 1, 2017)

We have been to the Big Island, and we really enjoyed it.  Last time we stayed in Kona for 2 weeks, and this time we wanted to try Waikoloa.  On our last trip we spent a day in Waikoloa, walked through the resorts, and went to the beach, but not sure which beach.

*I edited my post above - I wrote "Kingsland," but I meant the hotel.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> We have been to the Big Island, and we really enjoyed it.  Last time we stayed in Kona for 2 weeks, and this time we wanted to try Waikoloa.  On our last trip we spent a day in Waikoloa, walked through the resorts, and went to the beach, but not sure which beach.
> 
> *I edited my post above - I wrote "Kingsland," but I meant the hotel.


Waikoloa is a great spot to tour the northern end of the island, Hawi, Waimea.  Not as many restaurants as Kona, but still some good ones.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 1, 2017)

I agree with the Kings Land recommendation.   Not sure which into package you purchased, but i would be surprised if you could truly chose any resort.  They are still building and actively selling Kings Land, so its almost certain to be eligible.  We stayed at Kings Land on a VIP package earlier this year.


----------



## mapsd (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the prompt replies!
Always amazed at how fast and accurate of responses I get on these sites.

Booked this afternoon for a 2 BR condo at King's Land.  $199/night.  Free car rental and parking, 15K Hilton points, and  $200 Hilton voucher for future use.
Bay Club was not available for our dates, but we tend to prefer newer properties.
Will have to take the obligatory tour, but seems like a good deal and an easy way to visit Hawaii for the first time!


----------



## Luanne (Sep 1, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies!
> Always amazed at how fast and accurate of responses I get on these sites.
> 
> Booked this afternoon for a 2 BR condo at King's Land.  $199/night.  Free car rental and parking, 15K Hilton points, and  $200 Hilton voucher for future use.
> ...


Enjoy your stay!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 1, 2017)

mapsd said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies!
> Always amazed at how fast and accurate of responses I get on these sites.
> 
> Booked this afternoon for a 2 BR condo at King's Land.  $199/night.  Free car rental and parking, 15K Hilton points, and  $200 Hilton voucher for future use.
> ...



That sounds great,, enjoy the Big Island, its one of my favorite places!.

If I have time, i always like to check out the the other nearby resorts.


----------



## brp (Sep 1, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Of the three we've never stayed at Kingland.  And to be honest I really have no desire to.  We don't travel with young kids and the quieter, larger Bay Club units appeal to us the most.



This is us. We've only stayed at Bay Club and will do Kohala for Thanksgiving. We run by Kingsland daily and it just looks so big, sprawling and unappealing. Also no desire to stay there. And they charge more points...

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 4, 2017)

One of main complaints about HGVC is that they tend to build multiple resorts in the same location.  In the case of Waikaloa, each of the resorts have a different feel from the other, which means you can choose the resort the best suits you style.


----------



## brp (Sep 4, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> One of main complaints about HGVC is that they tend to build multiple resorts in the same location.  In the case of Waikaloa, each of the resorts have a different feel from the other, which means you can choose the resort the best suits you style.



Wait, but not in Vegas...um...never mind 

We have only stayed at Bay Club a number of times. In November we'll be at Kohala. Do they have that different a feel? We've wandered around both, used the pools (and, more importantly, pool bars) at both and, while the pools and amenities are different, I didn't feel it was substantial. Also, since they're on the same property, I felt that, from that standpoint, staying at either was staying at both. Is the room experience much different?

Cheers.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 4, 2017)

brp - Did you see the link in post #3 - more good info there.


----------



## brp (Sep 4, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> brp - Did you see the link in post #3 - more good info there.



Thanks Denise. I had seen it when reading the thread earlier (seems I even participated in that older thread) and neglected to look back before positing the question today 

Cheers.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 4, 2017)

brp said:


> Wait, but not in Vegas...um...never mind
> 
> We have only stayed at Bay Club a number of times. In November we'll be at Kohala. Do they have that different a feel? We've wandered around both, used the pools (and, more importantly, pool bars) at both and, while the pools and amenities are different, I didn't feel it was substantial. Also, since they're on the same property, I felt that, from that standpoint, staying at either was staying at both. Is the room experience much different?
> 
> Cheers.



Try the pool bar at Kingsland for happy hour, you might like it.  For us Kohala pool area is too small and full of kids, KL has a large adults only area that works perfectly.

We don't care for the room layout at Kohala, the kitchen/dining area is the smallest of the three resorts, and the diagonal wall just feels odd.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bagabonz (Sep 4, 2017)

Bay Club forever!
Taking the whole crew there for spring break 2018!


----------



## brp (Sep 4, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Try the pool bar at Kingsland for happy hour, you might like it.



We've found a number of happy hours in the area that we've very much enjoyed. Never considered this, but it may be worth a look on our next visit. Will we be allowed in of not staying at KL?



bagabonz said:


> Bay Club forever!
> Taking the whole crew there for spring break 2018!



We're Bay Club people. We picked Kohala for access to the Hilton pools because my niece and family were coming...until they weren't 

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 4, 2017)

brp said:


> We've found a number of happy hours in the area that we've very much enjoyed. Never considered this, but it may be worth a look on our next visit. Will we be allowed in of not staying at KL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can easily access the pool bar at KL if your not staying there.  They take cash and credit.


----------



## brp (Sep 4, 2017)

1Kflyerguy said:


> Yes, you can easily access the pool bar at KL if your not staying there.  They take cash and credit.



Or charge to "Smith" staying in building 19, room 101 

Thanks for the info!

Cheers.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Sep 4, 2017)

brp said:


> Wait, but not in Vegas...um...never mind
> 
> Cheers.



The resorts in Vegas and Orlando have a different fell, but yea its not really that significant of a difference...


----------



## GT75 (Sep 4, 2017)

Great discussion which I plan to use myself when I visit.    I added link in detailed resort Sticky for these resorts.    Thanks.


----------



## brp (Dec 3, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Try the pool bar at Kingsland for happy hour, you might like it.  For us Kohala pool area is too small and full of kids, KL has a large adults only area that works perfectly.



I wanted to report back our impressions after our Thanksgiving stay at Kohala, and first actual visit to Kingsland.

First, rooms. As has been mentioned, we found our 2 BR at Kohala to be substantially smaller than a 2BR we got at Bay Club a few years back (booked a 1BR, but ended up in a 2). It turned out that our other family members could not make it, so we didn't need the second bedroom, but it was embarrassingly small. Two queen beds, and just about no other room. Living room smaller. The Lanai could not have fit the 6 that are advertised for occupancy. We went with a 2BR Plus, so got 2nd floor golf course view, and that was well worth it. We really enjoy that view and sunsets with wine are nice.

We also visiting the KL pool bar. From what I read here I expected to like that, but it ended up exceeding expectations. The setting is very nice, and it's a real bar rather than an inset. Plus, far more fully-stocked than the other. Could sub in Kraken dark rum in the Mai Tai- not an option at the other bars. We visited all three on the trip, and there is not even a comparison. It was worth the steady 18-20 knot headwind to get there.

Oh, and the resort cup purchased at any location, while a different color at KL, works at all for the discount...but does nothing during Happy Hour as the drinks are already discounted.

In the future we would again stay at Bay Club if just us (the HHV lagoon pool is nice, but really too full of watercraft for safe/fun snorkeling unless one goes really early, and that's the only thing that Kohala has to offer, IMO.

Cheers.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 16, 2018)

mapsd said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies!
> Always amazed at how fast and accurate of responses I get on these sites.
> 
> Booked this afternoon for a 2 BR condo at King's Land.  $199/night.  Free car rental and parking, 15K Hilton points, and  $200 Hilton voucher for future use.
> ...


Wait!How did u get free at rental and parking? Was this at booking? We have an intro package to Hawaii also. I want free car rental


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Feb 16, 2018)

When I went on a intro package to Hawaii, we went to KL and was offered a free rental car too.  Be careful on the $200 voucher.  You need to be specific on what Hilton brand hotel you request for the certificate and it can only be used on that brand.  By going on the intro package, we eventually ended up buying into HGVC (resale).


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 16, 2018)

MikeinSoCal said:


> When I went on a intro package to Hawaii, we went to KL and was offered a free rental car too.  Be careful on the $200 voucher.  You need to be specific on what Hilton brand hotel you request for the certificate and it can only be used on that brand.  By going on the intro package, we eventually ended up buying into HGVC (resale).


 What is the rental car offered on the phone or when you arrive?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 16, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> What is the rental car offered on the phone or when you arrive?



I would not expect them to offer anything additional when you arrive.  You will get what was promised, but i doubt they would add additional incentives, as your already there...

The offers do change over time,  not sure when MikeinSoCal went, so it possible HGVC is no longer offering a rental car.


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Feb 16, 2018)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I would not expect them to offer anything additional when you arrive.  You will get what was promised, but i doubt they would add additional incentives, as your already there...
> 
> The offers do change over time,  not sure when MikeinSoCal went, so it possible HGVC is no longer offering a rental car.


I called and they said I could upgrade for a rental car for a$100 more


----------



## Mosescan (Feb 16, 2018)

Check prices online but that seems pretty reasonable to me. I’m paying over $400 for my truck rental. Irrc it was about $250 for cheapest car. From what I’ve read a car is really useful on the big island.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Feb 16, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I called and they said I could upgrade for a rental car for a$100 more


  That seems quite reasonable.



Mosescan said:


> Check prices online but that seems pretty reasonable to me. I’m paying over $400 for my truck rental. Irrc it was about $250 for cheapest car. From what I’ve read a car is really useful on the big island.



You should absolutely get a car on the big island.  It large and spread out.


----------



## Hobokie (Sep 13, 2020)

Since some time has passed, what’s the update on the Waikoloa resorts? Hilton pool still only accessible to Kings Land & Kohala? Bay Club still nice or starting to feel dated? Parking updates?

Yes, it’s 2020 and not the time to travel, but a girl can dream (and start planning our next vacay!)


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 13, 2020)

Age wise,, Bay Club had a complete redo a few years ago, completely replaced interiors.  So it is probably the newest in terms of interiors.  Then KL phase 3,2 then 1, then Kohala.  I am not away of any major refinishing in KL or K, just soft interiors. Someone who owns their may know more info.

Pool situation has not changed. Nor has parking.


----------



## bagabonz (Sep 13, 2020)

Bay Club is really good about updating the units and exteriors. We bought resale in 2012. The units are as nice if not nicer than they were then. They have upgraded the wifi. Redone the interiors. Repainted the exterior. During covid they redid the pools. We really enjoy our Bayclub stays.


----------



## ski_sierra (Sep 13, 2020)

bagabonz said:


> Bay Club is really good about updating the units and exteriors. We bought resale in 2012. The units are as nice if not nicer than they were then. They have upgraded the wifi. Redone the interiors. Repainted the exterior. During covid they redid the pools. We really enjoy our Bayclub stays.



Do you have pictures from a recent stay? Most of the pictures on the website/tripadvisor are older and the units look dated.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 13, 2020)

mapsd said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies!
> Always amazed at how fast and accurate of responses I get on these sites.
> 
> Booked this afternoon for a 2 BR condo at King's Land.  $199/night.  Free car rental and parking, 15K Hilton points, and  $200 Hilton voucher for future use.
> ...



Wow that's a great deal. We have a VIP package we purchased pre Covid and it comes out to $257/night for 2 bdrms with no other perks. Will rethink buying that package again.


----------



## bagabonz (Sep 13, 2020)

I’m sorry I don’t. Our last time there was April  of 2019. We were scheduled to go late April of this year but due to Covid that didnt happen. We are rescheduled to go end of October but I’m not optimistic about that either. Of the three properties the Bay Club units are the largest. They have big lanais and are more like a condo you could live in which they originally were. I’ve stayed at Kingsland to check it out and it seemed much more like a hotel room. Lots of noise in the hallway. Dinky lanais compared to the Bay Club. Pools are not as nice but we’ve always had a great time and enjoyed the quiet.


----------



## Goldi (Sep 14, 2020)

Today I put 2 consecutive weeks at Waikoloa Bay Club on hold through RCI Points. The resort information states that this resort has the 1-4 rule. I'm wondering if I'll be allowed to stay both weeks? I'd hate to get there and find out I'm not allowed to stay both weeks. Does anyone know how this is enforced?


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 14, 2020)

Goldi said:


> Today I put 2 consecutive weeks at Waikoloa Bay Club on hold through RCI Points. The resort information states that this resort has the 1-4 rule. I'm wondering if I'll be allowed to stay both weeks? I'd hate to get there and find out I'm not allowed to stay both weeks. Does anyone know how this is enforced?


When they are consecutive or concurrent it counts as just 1 of your 1 in 4. I have. 2 consecutive weeks confirmed at kingsland in early summer.


----------



## Goldi (Sep 14, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> When they are consecutive or concurrent it counts as just 1 of your 1 in 4. I have. 2 consecutive weeks confirmed at kingsland in early summer.


Thanks travelhacker!


----------



## Goldi (Sep 14, 2020)

In non-covid 19 times how difficult is it to exchange into Bay Club? This is my first RCI points exchange into Hawaii so I don't know what a normal points exchange would look like. I'm assuming that these are grabbed up pretty quick in non-covid 19 times. I'm using 52,500 points to exchange for a 1 bedroom Oct 2021 week. I'm I over spending points?


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 14, 2020)

Goldi said:


> In non-covid 19 times how difficult is it to exchange into Bay Club? This is my first RCI points exchange into Hawaii so I don't know what a normal points exchange would look like. I'm assuming that these are grabbed up pretty quick in non-covid 19 times. I'm using 52,500 points to exchange for a 1 bedroom Oct 2021 week. I'm I over spending points?



Depends on how much those points cost you. It sounds like a good deal if you have a 2 br Grandview that get 122k points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Goldi (Sep 14, 2020)

I have Woodstone and Regal Vista points. Around .007 cents per point. 2 weeks for 105,000 points. 105000 x .007 = 735 + 239 + 239 = $1213 (darn exchange fees).
I didn't know if 52,500 points was discounted because of covid-19.


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 14, 2020)

Goldi said:


> In non-covid 19 times how difficult is it to exchange into Bay Club? This is my first RCI points exchange into Hawaii so I don't know what a normal points exchange would look like. I'm assuming that these are grabbed up pretty quick in non-covid 19 times. I'm using 52,500 points to exchange for a 1 bedroom Oct 2021 week. I'm I over spending points?


Of the HGVC locations on the Big Island these units tend to be reserved at a much slower pace than the others. Bay Club was available a few months before the other HGVC Big island locations, and have more availability today. I know we chose Kingsland stringly because our kids are younger an would appreciate the pools a bit more than the beach (but we do plan on spending a TON of time at the beach). 


Goldi said:


> I have Woodstone and Regal Vista points. Around 6.8 cents per point.


I think you may mean .68 cents per point which is about $347 in maintenance fees. Considering the owner probably paid $1200 in maintenance fees for the week, you are doing quite well.


----------



## Goldi (Sep 14, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> Of the HGVC locations on the Big Island these units tend to be reserved at a much slower pace than the others. Bay Club was available a few months before the other HGVC Big island locations, and have more availability today. I know we chose Kingsland stringly because our kids are younger an would appreciate the pools a bit more than the beach (but we do plan on spending a TON of time at the beach).
> 
> I think you may mean .68 cents per point which is about $347 in maintenance fees. Considering the owner probably paid $1200 in maintenance fees for the week, you are doing quite well.


I was calculating for 2 weeks. Actually Woodstone is .007 cents per point and Regal Vista is .0068 cents per point. (less then a penny a point)
I figured I'd take a chance and grab these up while there are 2 consecutive weeks available.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 15, 2020)

Goldi said:


> I have Woodstone and Regal Vista points. Around .007 cents per point. 2 weeks for 105,000 points. 105000 x .007 = 735 + 239 + 239 = $1213 (darn exchange fees).
> I didn't know if 52,500 points was discounted because of covid-19.



That a great price for 2 weeks in a 1br, less than I would pay using my cheap HGV points.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Sep 15, 2020)

Does HGV add daily fees to RCI exchanges (besides the HI tax)?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2020)

GT75 said:


> Does HGV add daily fees to RCI exchanges (besides the HI tax)?



I does for most resorts, but I don't think it does for Bay Club, maybe because it is not HGVC branded.


----------



## dayooper (Sep 15, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I does for most resorts, but I don't think it does for Bay Club, maybe because it is not HGVC branded.



Do the SW Florida affiliates have resort fees for RCI exchanges?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2020)

dayooper said:


> Do the SW Florida affiliates have resort fees for RCI exchanges?



I did a quick check on a few Marco Island resorts and they do not list resort fees on the RCI directory listing.    

I did check and confirm that Bay Club does not charge resort fee when booked via RCI. 

So maybe, if there is NO HGVC brand, there is not resort fee.  I have not done an exhaustive check, but it appears to be that way, at least for the 3 marco island resorts I checked.


----------

